# Ross RMX MOTOxROSS 36 bike Moto x Ross



## Slick4d4d (Mar 27, 2018)

Ross RMX MOTOxROSS 36 bike. I just found this bike but I can't find anything on it online so I am putting it out here to ask for your help.


----------



## mongeese (Mar 30, 2018)

Excellent survivor and should compliment someones MX collection well. Was not an expensive bike and that seems to still remain true.


----------

